# baby (romantic context)



## suso26

Hello, how do I say, baby (in a romantic context) in Hebrew? But written with this letters.


----------



## Flaminius

This thread is about general endearments but worth checking.


----------



## bat777

You can say _motek_ or _mami_.


----------



## Flaminius

Shalom, batsheva.  Could you spell _mami_ in Hebrew letters?  I am having difficulty finding this word in dictionaries.


----------



## suso26

Thanks so much.. From Mexico


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

Is חמודי could also be possible?


----------



## bat777

Flaminius said:


> Shalom, batsheva. Could you spell _mami_ in Hebrew letters? I am having difficulty finding this word in dictionaries.


 
It's spelled just like it sounds: מָמִי, but you don't really see it in writing very often. This is sort of slang word, which is why it wasn't in any dictionary. (Although, in fact, it's also not in the slang dictionary of Ruvik Rozental).


----------



## bat777

MiamianIsraeli said:


> Is חמודי could also be possible?



I think חמודי works only for kids. It would sound patronizing said by an adult to an adult.


----------



## anya84

I realize this is kind of late, but you might still find this useful. 

My Israeli lover calls me "tinoket". The male version is "tinok." This word is just like English, and can be used referring to an infant or a romantic partner.

You can embellish it and say "tinok sheli" for my baby, or "tinok yafe" (m) and "tinoket yafa" (f) for beautiful baby.

Sorry, I can't spell these in Hebrew as I don't have any Hebrew fonts.

Hope this helps!


----------

